
Sketching with a Sharpie - (37signals) - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/466-sketching-with-a-sharpie
======
far33d
All the animation storyboard artists I work with use sharpies at first too,
for the same reasons. It helps you focus on the story instead of design
details, which are better resolved later in the process (when you know you
aren't going to change the broad strokes).

